# 4 cyl. engine is completed.



## hobby (Jul 4, 2010)

Hello everyone:

Here is the finished project, of my 4 cyl. engine.

You tube is new to me, for videos, but I think if you click on the picture twice it brings up the you tube site, so that the video can be enlarged to full screen.


src="http://www.youtube.com/v/dbMcEhHjSdw&hl=en&fs=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


Have a great day.


----------



## joe d (Jul 4, 2010)

Hobby

That sure came out nice. Like the look, and like the sound! great job :bow:

Joe


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Joe-d

Thankyou,
For the kind compliment.

Have a great day...


----------



## kustomkb (Jul 5, 2010)

It looks great!

It sounds like a real workhorse too.

How about a couple finished pics?

Nice work.


----------



## ksouers (Jul 5, 2010)

Hobby,
I hadn't seen anything posted about this in a while. Glad you got it running!
Congratulations!

Lots of neat motions there. It sure does run smooth!


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

KustomKB, Ksouers

Thankyou for the kind words.

Here are some finished pics:


----------



## SAM in LA (Jul 5, 2010)

Hobby,

What a nice engine.

Industrial art at its best.

I really like the complex shapes that you used.

Keep up the good work.

SAM


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Thankyou, Sam.


----------



## Cliff (Jul 5, 2010)

Hey Hobby I really like your engine did you post a thread on it I would like to check it out. Where can I get a copy of the prints I would like to make one. Good work. Cliff


----------



## hobby (Jul 5, 2010)

Thankyou cliff,

The area where most of the build was shown is in this particular

"photos and videos" section, under the title 

"This is my projects so far"  Hobby.

The first page is more or less about other projects, but somewhere around the second page on it picks up on the build sequence of this engine.

As far as plans:

I can't be much help there, because the entire build, was a "design some build some", process, and the plans I drew up were kind of like on the fly, more or less what I can encript, in fact if I go back and try to look over them again, I myself get a little confused, trying to decipher my dimensions and drawings.

Thanks again for the nice compliments.


----------

